# X-51 hypersonic test



## a_majoor (12 May 2013)

The USAF's hypersonic test program has reached a historic milestone with the X-51 finally achieving powered hypersonic flight. Missiles and strike UCAVs capable of reaching distant targets in minutes or hours at continental distance will compress decision times and change the conception of fire support (your call for fire in Mali could be answered from a base in Florida physically launching the weapon, for example).

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/military/x-51a-scramjet-scream-to-hypersonic-success-15452279?click=pm_news



> *X-51A Screams to Hypersonic Success*
> 
> A nine-year development effort has finally paid off to create air-breathing planes that can hit Mach 5 and above. PM gets an update from program officials about what this means to the future of flight.
> By Michael Belfiore
> ...



Instapundit published a counterpoint to this article, which suggests an alternative means of reaching out and touching someone:



> But here’s what Gary Hudson emailed to me when I first mentioned this flight:
> 
> Hypersonics are the propulsion systems of the future…and always will be.
> 
> I say: quit trying to bore holes in the atmosphere – with the massive thermal and drag issues attendant – and simply go to orbital velocity like any self-respecting rocket engineer knows. Rocket-powered antipodal boost-glide is faster and the technology far easier to master.


----------

